# Vet Advice



## budgemaster (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey there!

I was wondering if I could gather some advice/opinions. I rescued my little parrotlet about 9-10 months ago and am preparing to make her yearly vet visit appointment soon. She has not been to the vet with me yet, but went before I got her.

She's absolutely terrified of strangers to the point where she'll very painfully bite, and this can normally be avoided by not putting her in a situation of being handled by a stranger and working slowly, but this obviously wont work with a vet. We're working slowly on her fear issues but it takes time and whether she's ready or not, she needs her yearly vet visit.

When she's aggressive in these situations, she wont only bite other people but will also bite me letting me know that she's uncomfortable. While I understand that all biting=discomfort, theres nothing I can do when it comes to the vet, and I want to avoid anyone getting bitten at all if I can. I'm scared that when in pain from a bite the vet might hurt her because she's so tiny and it HURTS.

I was thinking of not being in the room during the examination because of this, but I don't want to traumatize her. She's doing very well at recovery and trust at home though. I'm definitely going to call them ahead of time to let them know. They've probably dealt with aggressive birds before, I just don't want to revert her progress.

Advice? Thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings.I read your thread and I too would be alittle concerned.however having your budgie checked out is always a good thing to do.hopefully your budgie won't be to much affected by being handled by the vet.

It can be scary for them .I'll let our experts handle this for you.I hope all goes Well for you.I myself have been working on taming my budgie slowly and just now earned her trust more,I also worry when I take my Gracie for a check up as well,hoping she won't lost that trust.
Blessings and we're here for you.I'm sure it will be alright on the bonding.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I wouldn't be afraid that your vet will hurt your Parrotlet. If this is an avian vet, or one who has enough experience working with birds, they will know how to handle her without getting bit. If they do, they will have the sense not to accidentally do her any harm. They'd most likely be gently restraining her in a towel to get her out of the carrier.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Avian Vets and vet techs are aware that any bird being examined will bite if given a chance, especially when scared or stressed.
They should be skilled in the handling of birds and will know how to best approach your little one.

Talking to them ahead of time about your concerns and whether or not it is best for you to be in the room when the physical examination takes place is assuredly your best option.

Best wishes on your parrotlet's vet visit. 
Please give us an update on how everything goes.*


----------



## budgemaster (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you all, that's reassuring.Yes, it's an avian vet. I'll let them know and have them make the decisions. It's hard to know that my bird wont understand why it's happening and be scared  but much better to have a healthy bird.
Thanks!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope your parrotlet's visit to the vet goes well! :fingerx: Keep us posted :blue plet:


----------

